# Nvidia GPU Ex?



## hat (Nov 5, 2007)

I have an option in my DFI Lanparty 590SLI motherboard that says "Nvidia GPU Ex" and I can either enable or disable it. What does this do? Will it be beneficial to me if I enable it? I am using a single 8500gt.


----------



## erocker (Nov 5, 2007)

Keep it disabled.  There is no speeding up that crappy card of yours.  Dude, I got a 8800gts for sale.  PM me if you are interested, I can even throw in some "free" stuff.


----------



## hat (Nov 5, 2007)

I would be all over one of those 8600GTS or 8800GT cards if I had the money. I can't legally have a job yet. Next summer I can.

Video cards are not my #1 priority. I need:
1. Power Supply
2. CPU Cooler

That will be this christmas... after that I can start thinking about video cards.


----------



## newconroer (Nov 5, 2007)

It's really for older chipsets, but it's still on the newer boards. It's primarily for SLI configurations, but you can use it with a single card. You may gain a few FPS, or you may lose some, it depends.

It won't hurt anything, but if things are running fine now, I'd leave it in it's current state.


----------



## hat (Nov 5, 2007)

Yeah things are fine now, I guess I will just leave it alone.


----------



## Namslas90 (Nov 5, 2007)

hat said:


> I have an option in my DFI Lanparty 590SLI motherboard that says "Nvidia GPU Ex" and I can either enable or disable it. What does this do? Will it be beneficial to me if I enable it? I am using a single 8500gt.



Enable it, it optimizes Nvidea Graphics for Nvidea GPU's.  
More information  Here.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 5, 2007)

got this from [h]enthusiast...not very specific though

"The NVIDIA GPU Ex option enables a chipset specific options that controls automatic performance tuning between the chipset and specific NVIDIA graphics cards that support the GPU Ex feature."

and i found this interesting...when it works it looks like for the most part it is worth about half a fps

http://www.trustedreviews.com/motherboards/review/2006/05/23/nForce-5-and-AM2-Revealed/p11


----------



## newconroer (Nov 5, 2007)

Nice Google job Namlas...

If you had gone further through your Google adventures, you would have found what Aphex did, in that the descriptions given are vague. And that real world results from miscellaneous users and sources as well as motherboard reviewers have shown it doesn't make or break your performance. 

If he doesn't have SLI then it's pretty much a moot point.


----------



## Namslas90 (Nov 5, 2007)

newconroer said:


> Nice Google job Namlas...
> 
> If you had gone further through your Google adventures, you would have found what Aphex did, in that the descriptions given are vague. And that real world results from miscellaneous users and sources as well as motherboard reviewers have shown it doesn't make or break your performance.
> 
> If he doesn't have SLI then it's pretty much a moot point.



No wont "make or Break performance".  Yes, if he was running SLI it would make a lot more difference.  Then again his (Aphex's) link you reffered to doesn't test all cards on all chipsets, so whats the harm?

EDIT: also newer drivers may have improved the advantage.


----------



## patton45 (Nov 7, 2007)

actually i have the same board there is a new beta bios that enhances the feature to get more performance now its still not anything to write home about but i checked sli and non sli and in sli with it there was a improvement of 1-2fps non sli 0-1 i ran 3dmark twice to get more accurate results. i havent tried the beta  drivers yet im waiting for the whql release then ill let you know if its even more it shouldnt hurt your performance mine as well just turn it on uless your oc.  i have found stablilty issues with a card that has anywhere from a small to large oc


----------



## Ripper3 (Nov 7, 2007)

I've got it enabled, can't say I've even noticed. I turned it off yesterday, made no difference, turned it back on again, just to check, didn't notice the change.
8600GTS overclocked (I think my clocks are on the left in sys specs), no instability problems, except for yesterday night, when I was playing WoW, orange screen, nothing responding. Strangest error or sign of instability, I've ever had.


----------

